# haziness in the peep



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I found that the older I get the larger peep I need. A larger peep lets a little more light through that helps the older eyes see a little more clearly. 

You might try a larger peep to see if it helps. If you are using a clarifier peep, a stronger or weaker lens in the peep is another thing to check out.

Allen


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

yep, you are one of my heros on here aread. we had a good peep thread going on here about a month ago on a lens sellers posting. this guy really knows his optics. i even bought a lens from him, and it's great. he explained the bigger the peep, the more fuzzy it gets. the lens bends the light rays inward, and a smaller peep only lets in the good straight (non fuzzy) light rays. the sight pic has gotten a lot better, shall we say, crisper since i went to a smaller peep. there is still haziness there. if i focus on the peep, i can see the inside of it and all the details, but when i go back into my stare down, zone out looking at the x, the peep fuzzes a little. the bubble fuzzes a little, too. it seems normal because your eye can't focus at 2 different distances at the same time. i was just wondering what other folks do to combat this?? it would seem if your sight picture isn't EXACTLY the same everytime, small misses occur??


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

i think i've got the problem licked or at least better. went to a regular peep with no barrel, like the specialty archery peep, i've used for many yrs.. i can't see my bubble anymore, but the groups are tightening slightly


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: seems like allen has got you covered. ill add this .... squinting the eye will close the eye lids so make sure the eye lashes are not in the way. i have had a few shooters that have had very long ones, that have made things a little blurry....each shooter that had these also gets in grown hairs in the lids[ styes] i think they are called..... but if you are a 3-d shooter the bubble will be a issue............


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

yeah, got a 1/16" peep..very slightly smaller, but it's just one piece. this might sound strange, but, without the barrel effect, the sight picture has sharpened up a bit. (every little bit helps). the vegas ten with a 6 power and no clarifier, has become visible. i went with one of those external bubble mountings and installed a big level bubble. it's big enough that i can barely see the top of it in the bottom of the peep....just enough to see that the bow is level. the smaller peep allows me better visibility and gives me something very small to keep centered up. i had been using a sight mask and with a bigger 3d aperture, it was fuzzing. the smaller, micro peep, sharpens up the sight picture a lot better. those 1 pc. peeps are so cheap, i've got 1/32" ordered...i'll probably lose the bubble, but hey..experimentation is fun.


----------

